# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Fan Zone " BALLISTËT " - Tetovë

## KUSi

*Shoqata e tifozeve BALLISTET - Tetovë
*

Prej datës 17.07.2007 edhe zyrtarisht funksionojmë si Shoqatë. 

   Shoqata e tifozëve Ballistët me vendqëndrim në Tetovë në adresën: Stadiumi I Qytetit, Tetovë, e cila tashmë funskionon në mënryë legale, dhe të cilën e mbron Ligji, me statut, me vulë, me amblem.
   Në mbledhjen e jashtëzakonshme të mbajtur me datë 25.07.2007,në presencë të një numri të konsiderushëm tifozësh u vendos që të bëjm regjistrimin e shoqatës edhe at së pari u zgjodhën 17 delegat me aklamacion pas kësaj u bë zgjedhja e kryesisë së Ballistëve ku bëjnë pjesë 5 antarë prej të cilëve u zgjodh Kryetari, 2-Nën Kryetar, dhe 1 Sekretarë. Kurse në mbledhjen që do të mbahet ditët në vijim, do të shpaloset edhe kryesia më e gjërë e Ballistëve qe do te emerohen nga kryesia e Ballistëve.
   Per kryetar u rizgjedh Valdrin Asani me Votat e të gjithë delegatëve, në prani të një numri të konsiderushëm të Tifozëve.
   Kjo ishte një informim reth Shoqatës të sapo regjistruar, dhe zyrës së re të Ballistëve. E cila është hapur keto ditë. 
   Këtu ma poshtë do të keni mundësi ti shiqoni fotot e vendimit të marë nga Cetral registar i RM për regjistrimin e shoqatës sot me datë 25.07.2007 u bë e plot fuqishme dhe nuk do të ketë mundësi më emri  Ballistët të keqperdoret nga ziliqarët dhe të dështuarit reth matrapazit Z.Rasimi, dhe foto se si duket zyra e Ballistëve.

*Vendimi për shoqatën:*

----------


## KUSi

]

----------


## KUSi



----------


## KUSi



----------


## KUSi



----------


## KUSi



----------


## Besniku

Përveç projektit te madh të fan klubit dhe zyrës, Ballistët gjatë verës morrën iniciativën dhe ishin të angazhuar edhe me projektin për hartimin dhe përgatitjen e një flote të re të flamurave me dy shkopinj. 

Sponsor të këtyre flamurave jan vet Ballistët.  Një numër i konsiderueshem i Ballistëve vet kan dhan kontribut financiar per t'u punuar keto flamura dhe vet edhe e kryeten kete projekt me idejat e tyre origjinale.  Nje grup me i vogel morri persiper qe vet te pregatitin keto flamura duke punuar ore te gjata gjate veres qe te kompletohet ky projet.

Këto jan flamurat e ri me dy shkopinj:

----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------


## Besniku



----------

